# Do you get bugs inside your house?



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

If so, what do you do with them?


Sometimes I find Silverfish and house centipedes(or millipedes, I don't know) inside. Dealing with Silverfish is easy but the centipedes are pretty difficult. They're big and have millions of legs, and when they spot you they run away from you like hell. Once you kill them, you have to clean their guts off the wall and that's really gross.
When the front door opens, sometimes Flies and Mosquitoes get in. They're the wrost and hard to kill. When I do get a chance to smash them, I feel... lovely.
Now when it comes spiders. If I see one on the wall or on a counter top somewhere, I catch them and release them outside. But if I spot a spider hanging from above, I catch them and drown them in water. I hate when spiders do that, especially when they climb down from above over my bed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gnats or fruit flies
Ants
Ear wigs
Spiders

All I can think of atm. Gnats and fruit flies are really annoying.

Spiders I sometimes kill and sometimes release. Depends on my mood










House centipedes are really creepy. Have only seen them when I visited my girlfriend in New York State. Glad that we haven't brought any back, despite her moving here with tons of boxes from her old house. I've seen a lot of centipedes here, especially outside, but they look like typical centipedes without the really long legs and they are smaller.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

I get those nasty little yellow spiders. You know, the ones with just enough fat on them to be creepier than daddy long legs spiders. I also get centipedes apparently. I was laying on the floor in my front room on the computer and a nice fat one just cruised along the floor in front of me to my left.. right over the keyboard. Then I noticed a couple smaller ones in the basement hanging out in the sump pit. I saw my first silverfish here like a week ago. The policy here is ALL BUGS DIE! I only spare flies since they are usually eager to get out unlike them other things. And when I know there's a bug in here like a centipede or spider that's a decent size, all activities cease until it is DEAD. That is all.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I see a lot of those dark brown stealthy looking spiders. Garden and house centipedes, asian lady beetles. I often just vacuum them up.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought you were talking about being bugged by the NSA. I'm sure they are spying on me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Spiders, ants, centipedes.

Only very rarely do I get anything capable of flying. 

I mostly just leave them be. 1) It's a lost cause. 2) They're non-interfering. 3) In the case of spiders, they actually keep the rest of the bug population down.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Gnats or fruit flies
> Ants
> Ear wigs
> Spiders
> ...


Jesus, i'm happy i live where i do. Their aren't any exotic scary ****ing bugs to worry about. If i found something like strolling through my living room i'd **** myself. 
But as far as the thread topic, i think bugs inside your home is a pretty much an inevitability.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

yess! tons of ants!!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I ignore them unless they are dangerous like Wasps and Bee's, in which case I open a window/door and try to encourage them to fly out.


----------



## catwizard (Oct 9, 2014)

i live in the country surrounded by woods.
get lots of spiders, flies, ants, gnats, bees, wasps, lightning bugs, mosquitoes, moths, may flies, earwigs, and lots of bugs i don't even know the name of >_<

i kill them all, because ew.. i don't want bugs in the house


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, during the Summer time it seems as though the bugs and insects have spent their hibernation planning Barbarossa on my house, and just swarm the entire ****ing house for two months....

I like to think of it as a mini war. Me vs them. I am a one man army. I always repel the invasion.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

At my moms house we like never got bugs it seemed like. Just a bunch of these little pale lizards. One time we had the ****ing king lizard. It was crazy he had the same coloring but was like 6 times the size.

At the house with my boyfriend we get all kinds of critters. We even got bedbugs which has been a real pain in the *** but I think they're gone now. I try to ignore most bugs but spiders I tend to squash sometimes.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Pretty regularly

Milipedes
Mosquitos
Daddy Long Legs
Huntsman Spiders
White Tailed Spiders 
Jumping Spiders
A couple of other species of spiders too which I don't know the name. I had one run over my hand while I was playing xbox in the dark the other night.
The odd cockroach. Our place is very clean but I think they smell the vapour of the chocolate protein powder. 

I catch them and let them go outside, with Daddy Long Legs being the only things I let stay inside.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Not really. Thankfully.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

One time a spider crawled across my hand while I was typing. I watched him and then finished my post.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes. One memorable incident was when I lying on my bed and had some cricket or whatever jump on my arm out of nowhere...freaked me out. I don't even know how it got in. Then there were the times when I was living in an apartment and would see a roach crawl across the floor randomly or found some GIANT roach lounging around on my stuff...disgusting. I promptly smashed them, if I could. The other ones, like spiders and those silverfish are tolerable. If they are in my way, I just smash them, though. I'm cruel.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, bug free.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No bugs here. Cats are great exterminators.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

That sucker is huge. I've never seen one that big.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Gnats or fruit flies
> Ants
> Ear wigs
> Spiders
> ...


When I saw that picture I jumped in my chair, that thing is disgusting! I've never seen a house centipede that size before. I'm going to have nightmares now haha.
...oh boy.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heart attack and stomach ache. I'm not going to quote whoever that was because I don't want to scroll up.

Anyways, I kill any bugs I find. Except for ants.. ants get vacuumed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not too often. Sometimes I'll find a spider (I hate those). I wear these black socks that shed little black fluff balls everywhere. Sometimes I'll see one in the carpet and instantly think it's an ugly *** bug, only to be relieved to see that it isn't on closer inspection.

The other day, I'd been sleeping and somehow, I guess one of those black fluff balls got on my pillow or something. I got up, went to the bathroom and saw this black thing on my forehead. I thought it was a roach or something. Just about jumped out of my skin. The face I made was uglier than a bug.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

There were some pretty big ones in the basement at her old place. I didn't see any huge live ones but remember at least one big dead house centipede hanging in a spiders web. Maybe I should've been more worried about the spiders there :afr . 

I always thought I knew a lot about invertebrates but that was the first place I learned about house centipedes. Was a surprise seeing my first one on the ceiling at night. I had never seen anything like one before except for maybe some cave life. Looking up cave life pictures on google I can see some pics of similar looking centipedes 

Have been watching some videos and reading about them. They are kind of interesting. They seem more insect like than other centipedes. Saw a video of one grooming itself and their heads look insect-like. Might be open to keeping one as a pet but still wouldn't like them running free all over my house.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> Thanks for the heart attack and stomach ache. I'm not going to quote whoever that was because I don't want to scroll up.
> 
> Anyways, I kill any bugs I find. Except for ants.. ants get vacuumed.


Sorry to the people that the picture bothered. I would remove it but since some people quoted it, I don't think it would matter now. There was no point anyway, because I seem to be the only one unfamiliar with house centipedes anyway lol


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Hmmm.... I think my cat enjoys killing any thing that moves too much because my house is surprisingly insect free despite being surrounded by forest.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just spiders and ants sometimes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've wanted to find a pseudoscorpion http://www.whatsthatbug.com/wp-content/uploads//2009/07/pseudoscorpion_dime.jpg http://rtpi.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/1235098_10151610749187047_1014620119_n.jpg Supposedly they live in Michigan. They are so small that I don't know if I could find one if I tried. We have a lot of books and they are supposed to like to hang around dusty books to hunt.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I get tarantulas


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Not a lot. Spiders sometimes (usually small ones and not often), silverfish rarely but i don't mind them, normal flies ofc... i try my best to avoid wasps (satanic devil *******s that deserve to burn in hell) but 1 or 2 might get in during summer. Thank goodness i don't have weird bugs in my country.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Cockroaches, spiders.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Spiders moths woodlouse bee's wasp's millipede a lizard once


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Only a lot of spiders.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Ants, every now and then a palmetto bug which are basically huge cockroaches that live in palm trees. They will find their way in from outside, and eventually die from I assume starvation. Fleas from the dogs on the occasion, which is taken care of quickly. Spiders don't last very long in my house, I don't see them often.

At night we get moths that fly in when we open the windows, but really it is not that bad. It has gotten a lot better since we have been able to afford AC, we used to have a lot more bugs before then.. they tend to hate air conditioning.

Honestly, I've seen more lizards find their way in my house. I've run across a bunch of baby lizards before too. I like them, they are welcome to stay here.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Honestly, I've seen more lizards find their way in my house. I've run across a bunch of baby lizards before too. I like them, they are welcome to stay here.


I wish lizards would find their way in to my house, I love lizards.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

nothing else said:


> I get tarantulas


The teddy bears of the insect world.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I wish lizards would find their way in to my house, I love lizards.


One time I pulled the covers back on my bed to get ready to go to sleep and there was a huge lizard some thing or another under them. It looked at me and hissed while I stood there in complete shock. I normally I am quite fearless when it comes to such things but the timing was too perfect for it not to scare the **** out of me. Luckily my cat was much less afraid and proceeded to chase it through the house in a desperate attempt to find out what lizard tastes like. It was amusing at that point.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

The occasional spider, most of the time it's those daddy long legs. We also get these annoying little moths, and right now we're dealing with tons of ants, ugh, it happens every time around this year.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't see very much of any in the house. But there are spiders, daddy long legs, moths, and wasps/bluebottles/flies etc mainly in hotter weather. Hardly ever see woodlice indoors and no ants nowadays though.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Of course. I think it's more out of the ordinary to not have any. I have huntsman spiders roaming around the house hunting bugs in the hotter months. Also have a bunch of geckos that live in the house too. There's a big one that lives in the kitchen. He looks very well fed. He is huge. I call him Jeffrey.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

All the time. Last week a wasp somehow made its way into my house. I wanted to die.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Centipedes and spiders. Spiders dont really bother me a whole lot but the centipedes freak me the **** out. We also get those asian lady bug infestations in the summer here. They can seem to spawn out of thin air inside of a air tight sealed room somehow.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Sometimes I get those little buddies in my house and they are very hard to get rid:


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

We just recently moved. At my old house it was amazing, hardly any bugs. I saw one cockroach in my 5 years of living there and less than 5 spiders. Occasionally we'd get a fly or an earwig, but those never really bothered me. I also found a rollie-pollie once.

At my new house oh my god the cockroaches I see dead bodies all the time, but have yet to see an alive one yet but I've only been here for a day. I also saw a few spiders, and a moth in my room. :c I feel like my encounters will only get worse from here.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I have spiders; which is bad because I am an aracnophobe. When they trample in my living quarters, it's time to die. :boogie They are the black house spiders that we get.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm into entomology so if they aren't poisonous and don't bite, I usually pick them up and just watch them for a bit before letting them outside. Or if they're beneficial to just leave in the house (like some spiders) I let them hang around.

Poisonous ones and biters get wiped into a jar and thrown in the yard.

My cat likes to get at the roaches and houseflies though. I salute my fallen buddies. (sad salute)


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

TheLastShy said:


> Sometimes I get those little buddies in my house and they are very hard to get rid:


Coleoptera! Is it bad I want to touch, hold it? Whatever species that is, it looks amazing.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I live in a small, very old house, bugs love it here. And since I'm so bad at cleaning my room spiders and silverfish share my room with me, which is a good thing, because as soon as I spot them I start cleaning to get rid of them, phobias can be helpful.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't noticed anything in my new place so far, aside for a few gnats that sneaked in. Not even a spider yet  The stuff I listed before was for my old house.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Sadly, I live in the southern part of the USA, with a humid, subtropical kind of climate, so bugs are going to be inevitable, especially during the summertime. 

I wish I could move up north.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Queen ants right now. Zeus seems to like eating them?


----------

